# Go Back And Taste Again !



## MarkK (28/8/14)

I just got irritated with the flavours i have been vaping... everything is starting to seems so similar in profile to me.

So i decided to go dig through my DIY juice box and found a bottle of creme soda i mixed up that has now steeped and changed to a darker brown 

This stuff is amazing me, but i HATED it when i mixed it...

Dont toss anything, you have to see how they will change over time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Yiannaki (28/8/14)

MarkK said:


> I just got irritated with the flavours i have been vaping... everything is starting to seems so similar in profile to me.
> 
> So i decided to go dig through my DIY juice box and found a bottle of creme soda i mixed up that has now steeped and changed to a darker brown
> 
> ...


 

Sharing is caring  I would love a good cream soda vape!
I think you should supply a free 30ml with every purchase of a Marks Mod


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

haha thats and idea ;D but one thing at a time lol 
@Oupa will be providing a creme soda vape as soon as he gets the recipe locked down, it seems difficult to get it just just right with this flavouring


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

I made an awesome vape with Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and the Cream Soda concentrate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

I dont like menthol or mints at all but that sounds like I could like it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (28/8/14)

I had a orange/chocolate juice the other day, that tastes exactly, and I mean exactly like Seville marmalade. The smell and taste is perfect. Love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/8/14)

Alex said:


> I had a orange/chocolate juice the other day, that tastes exactly, and I mean exactly like Seville marmalade. The smell and taste is perfect. Love it.


 
Who makes it Alex?


----------



## Alex (28/8/14)

johan said:


> Who makes it Alex?


 
@johan it was made by @VapeGrrl. Not for sale afaik. But hell, I think it would be a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/8/14)

Alex said:


> I had a orange/chocolate juice the other day, that tastes exactly, and I mean exactly like Seville marmalade. The smell and taste is perfect. Love it.


Now that sounds like my cuppa tea


----------



## johan (29/8/14)

Alex said:


> @johan it was made by @VapeGrrl. Not for sale afaik. But hell, I think it would be a winner.


Thanks, can I bribe her?

via Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (29/8/14)

johan said:


> Thanks, can I bribe her?
> 
> via Tapatalk


I guess... Hehe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (29/8/14)

No need to bribe me. I can make a few bottles but I just don' have nicotine. Going to get at the vape meet though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (29/8/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> No need to bribe me. I can make a few bottles but I just don' have nicotine. Going to get at the vape meet though.


 
Great! I will look out for the juice when it becomes available.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

